# Business Plans



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Several people have posted about writing a business plan and how most contractors don't.

So for those that have written one, what is involved? How detailed would you make it? 

Would you make a 1 year plan, 5 year plan, etc.?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Life is too fluid for me. I have personal and business goals that I have set, but no business plan. Over the three plus years I have been at this venture, I have changed direction a few times. It's like determining a college major, landing on a business degree but you end up teaching junior high Social Studies.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Life is too fluid for me. I have personal and business goals that I have set, but no business plan. Over the three plus years I have been at this venture, I have changed direction a few times. It's like determining a college major, landing on a business degree but you end up teaching junior high Social Studies.


When did you start your company?
I started 01/01/09


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a business plan. It's a 5 year one and about 15 pages.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I have a business plan. It's a 5 year one and about 15 pages.


What's in it? The short 1/4 page version?:laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

my business plan is simple. Break necks...cash cheques

Yeah I post things just to have something to do before the kids go to bed


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> When did you start your company?
> I started 01/01/09


I bought into a electrical contracting company in 2004, had my partner buy me out in 2009. Then started this in Feb of 2009. I had 5k, a van, some tools, supplies, customer list and a few jobs lined up. At that point I just wanted open doors, so I took just about any handyman job I could find. I didn't make much money, but made a name for myself in the first year.

My brother and I started it, but I quickly learned that we could not work together, so I bought him out. Plans changed. I then got a really nice project. I decided to go that route and try to land larger jobs. I got burned on that job, lost it half way through (my fault, not knowing how to manage larger jobs) and changed my plan again. I decided to only do small jobs if I needed to fill in time or wanted to expand my customer base. A year ago a local plumbing company and I partnered up and I have been doing all of there kitchen and bathroom remodels. I have to be very careful with this arrangement because I can get lazxy and complacent. They could dissolve the arrangement, and I could be left with a very empty schedule and no prospects cultivated. So once again, plans changed.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Wasssup Rob. How have you been. To busy?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> What's in it? The short 1/4 page version?:laughing:


Um, my personal history , my main competition, my target market, how I will compete with competition, my annual financial goals, etc.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Wasssup Rob. How have you been. To busy?


Too busy. Work has been none stop, I got roped into being the manager and head coach of my daughters softball travel league team for next Spring. We started practicing 4 weeks ago and practice all winter. And we have been dealing with my youngest daughters health issues.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have never formulated an official business plan. I have never needed a loan either which is typically the primary focus of one. As for business goals I remind myself of those all the time.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Too busy. Work has been none stop, I got roped into being the manager and head coach of my daughters softball travel league team for next Spring. We started practicing 4 weeks ago and practice all winter. And we have been dealing with my youngest daughters health issues.


Glad to hear you have been busy. I coach wee football so I understand the commitment there. Sorry to hear your daughter isnt well I wasnt aware there was an issue there. I was talking about carving pumpkins the other day and was thinking that you probably do a great job at that being so artistic.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Um, my personal history , my main competition, my target market, how I will compete with competition, my annual financial goals, etc.


How did you determine who was your competition and who was just a lower priced version that really wasn't competition? Same with your target market?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Glad to hear you have been busy. I coach wee football so I understand the commitment there. Sorry to hear your daughter isnt well I wasnt aware there was an issue there. I was talking about carving pumpkins the other day and was thinking that you probably do a great job at that being so artistic.


I won't hijack the thread, but she has a genetic disorder that doesn't allow her body to regulate her body temp, sweating or register pain like normal. I'll make a new thread and update everyone.

We love pumpkin craving at the Estoll house. However I have had to dial it back a bit, the girls look at my pumpkin and then theirs and then then don't want to finish. So I do mine and then help them with theirs.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> How did you determine who was your competition and who was just a lower priced version that really wasn't competition? Same with your target market?


Well, from my previous work experience, I knew who the big dawgs were. I looked at the guys with the shops and multiple crews. I researched their websites, read the reviews on them, knew employees of there's and so on.

If they didn't have a lettered vehicle, professional affiliations or a legitimate website, I didn't include them.

I'm sure you know who the main guys you compete with are.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I won't hijack the thread, but she has a genetic disorder that doesn't allow her body to regulate her body temp, sweating or register pain like normal. I'll make a new thread and update everyone.
> 
> We love pumpkin craving at the Estoll house. However I have had to dial it back a bit, the girls look at my pumpkin and then theirs and then then don't want to finish. So I do mine and then help them with theirs.


Sorry to hear about your daughter. I know how didfficult it is to deal medical issues and run a business.. Don't worry about hijacking..It's my thread and I say it's fine...:thumbup:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well, from my previous work experience, I knew who the big dawgs were. I looked at the guys with the shops and multiple crews. I researched their websites, read the reviews on them, knew employees of there's and so on.
> 
> If they didn't have a lettered vehicle, professional affiliations or a legitimate website, I didn't include them.
> 
> I'm sure you know who the main guys you compete with are.


I don't consider most in my area to be my "competition". They may take jobs from me but they don't do the same quality work I do. I have seriously considered lowering my standards so that I am their competition.

There really is a "going rate" that is hard to exceed unless you can find the right customer. That is why I am asking about business plans. I'm really wondering if I should concentrate on charging more and doing the "perfect" job, or just doing a "good" job and competeting with the rest of the market.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> I don't consider most in my area to be my "competition". They may take jobs from me but they don't do the same quality work I do. I have seriously considered lowering my standards so that I am their competition.
> 
> There really is a "going rate" that is hard to exceed unless you can find the right customer. That is why I am asking about business plans. I'm really wondering if I should concentrate on charging more and doing the "perfect" job, or just doing a "good" job and competeting with the rest of the market.


I guess it depends how busy you want to be.

Very few WANT to pay the costs it takes to do jobs right, fewer will pay. 

At 4pm I had a guy call me and want to go ahead on his roofing project. I got off the phone and yelled to my wife, FINALLY! A customer is paying for high end materials and wants to pay to have everything done right on his roof. This is a job we could do for 10k without things he wants done and still do a quality job but instead it's now over 14k.

On the flip side, I continually lose jobs to cheaper guys and on a rare occasion, more expensive guys. I drove by a roof I bid on earlier this year, saw that it had been done and saw that shingles were already missing.

I don't think a written business plan is going to change who you consider yourself to compete with.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Um, my personal history , my *main competition, my target market, how I will compete with **competition, *my annual financial goals, etc.





BamBamm5144 said:


> I don't think a written business plan is going to change who you consider yourself to compete with.


Really? Isn't that one of the main parts of your plan? At least that was my take on it. 

Personaly I m need to make a plan, it includes how to deal with my competition and, who I want to compete with.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Just re read my post. Hopefully you take it better than it sounds. I meant no disrespect.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've written business plans for a couple of businesses that I've started up and recommend them. I don't have a plan for what I'm doing right now and I think it shows.

How you write a business plan and what you put in it depend on the circumstances. When you're just starting out it's more of a "business guess" where you do a lot of market research and try to estimate your income and expenses to allow you to budget effectively. For new businesses it's important to be fluid and focus on the 6 month and 12 month plans as you have no idea what to expect in 5 years.

For an established business you might only focus on a couple aspects of your business that you'd like to change or improve. It can be really helpful as a lot of us find ourselves growing by accident which can lead to bad expense management and potential risk exposure. This is probably the case if you find yourself constantly buying tools, vehicles, insurance, etc. as a reaction rather than a planned purchase.

The competition thing also brings up another function of the business plan. Who your market is, what your product is and who you are competing with requires a fair bit of research on an ongoing basis. It's easy to start out building garages and end up building decks which can be fine but not if you don't put any planning into the transition. In my opinion anyone that you can lose a legitimate potential job to is competition. Some competition deserves consideration, others don't.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Summit what type of jobs are you doing now? Where does most of your work come from?

Are you in city or country? Big city will yield more leads and tire kickers too though and will take longer to get by on reputation. Small town you could be the go to guy by next week if you work for the right guy or gal. 

Just curious where you are now vs where you see your self in 2 years.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

EthanB said:


> I've written business plans for a couple of businesses that I've started up and recommend them. I don't have a plan for what I'm doing right now and I think it shows.
> 
> How you write a business plan and what you put in it depend on the circumstances. When you're just starting out it's more of a "business guess" where you do a lot of market research and try to estimate your income and expenses to allow you to budget effectively. For new businesses it's important to be fluid and focus on the 6 month and 12 month plans as you have no idea what to expect in 5 years.
> 
> ...


Good points. My point of asking about a business plan is just that. I've never had a "plan" I have taken any job that is profitable, At least I thought they would be profitable. 

Kind of wondering how I would decide to focus on a specialty. 

How I would decide my "price point" or who my competitors would be.

etc.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

kevjob said:


> Summit what type of jobs are you doing now? Where does most of your work come from?
> 
> Are you in city or country? Big city will yield more leads and tire kickers too though and will take longer to get by on reputation. Small town you could be the go to guy by next week if you work for the right guy or gal.
> 
> Just curious where you are now vs where you see your self in 2 years.


45 mins north of Atlanta. The bulk of my work has been for property management companies. "Handyman" type work. I would rather work for more home owners. Tired of net 30-45 days. 

2 years? retired on a beach..:no::laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> Really? Isn't that one of the main parts of your plan? At least that was my take on it.
> 
> Personaly I m need to make a plan, it includes how to deal with my competition and, who I want to compete with.


You said you'd have to lower your standards to be in the same category as your competition.

The guys I wrote about I considered my competition because I knew of them and the type of work they do.

I meant that in your case, writing a business plan isn't going to make you automatically become competition with whoever you write down in it.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> Good points. My point of asking about a business plan is just that. I've never had a "plan" I have taken any job that is profitable, At least I thought they would be profitable.
> 
> Kind of wondering how I would decide to focus on a specialty.
> 
> ...


You might be able to use my method or a hybrid version of it. It's served me well. I'll type out what I did when I get home. Maybe it'll give you some insight at least.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> Good points. My point of asking about a business plan is just that. I've never had a "plan" I have taken any job that is profitable, At least I thought they would be profitable.
> 
> Kind of wondering how I would decide to focus on a specialty.
> 
> ...


Part of having a written plan is that you actually drag it out and read it. With my last business, which was retail, I would go over the plan numbers once a week and read the whole plan at least every month. It keeps you focused on where you're heading. I'm not saying that you should ignore possible opportunities or head down a road that isn't working for you just because it's written down. You should also be willing to tear up the plan and rewrite it if necessary. It's more about consciously thinking about your goals. Unless you're writing it for a loan....

To answer your specific questions, taking a job that is profitable when you don't have other work lined up is a no-brainer as long as you have the ability to perform the job. If you don't have the ability then it probably won't be profitable anyway.

Choosing a specialty usually happens to generalists who find a niche that is fun and profitable and plentiful.

You need to calculate your price point by adding up your costs. Don't worry too much about your competitions price unless they are regularly performing comparable work for far less. You need to be competitive but you can certainly charge more if you're providing more or less if you're providing less. You aren't selling identical products.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> You might be able to use my method or a hybrid version of it. It's served me well. I'll type out what I did when I get home. Maybe it'll give you some insight at least.


Was hoping you would show up. Even if you seem way more outgoing than I am. 

I do think Bam and Rob have had alot of the same experiences as far as how old our business is. Except they seem to have solved the issues I'm having problems with...:laughing:

Then again..The grass is allways greener on the other side..


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> Was hoping you would show up. Even if you seem way more outgoing than I am.
> 
> I do think Bam and Rob have had alot of the same experiences as far as how old our business is. Except they seem to have solved the issues I'm having problems with...:laughing:
> 
> Then again..The grass is allways greener on the other side..


You don't need to be outgoing for what I do. It's a bonus but it's irrelevant. I'll keep that in mind when typing though. Lol

I'm warning you though, it's not easy to follow.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> I've never had a "plan" I have taken any job that is profitable, At least I thought they would be profitable.


This is one of the drivers of a business plan. Part of your business plan is determining a cost/pricing structure. 

If you go through the process of assessing your costs and developing a price list based on these costs, what happens when you go a week without a job? Your costs do NOT disappear, which means you now need to make up that amount by being more productive, charging more, or end up making less...




summithomeinc said:


> How I would decide my "price point" or who my competitors would be.
> 
> etc.


FORGET about your competitors... you are NOT retail. You can do absolutely NOTHING about what your competitor charges. As an example, if they are happy making $35K per year and you NEED to make $75K per year, you need to make (including encumbrances) approximately $25 MORE per hour than your "competitor". This is only one variable... what about the guy who doesn't have insurance and you do? Truck payment? Retirement plan? The list goes on... the point is your pricing structure needs to pay your bills and more importantly... YOU!

The one thing that you have to realize is that not everyone is your customer. No matter how much you want them to be, someone wanting to pay the "competition" a lower wage (which usually comes with more risk), is NOT your customer because they don't meet your needs. 

If you don't have business... THAT IS YOUR JOB 100% of the time until you do (and some lined up to boot). A lot of times, we just don't want to recognize that fact...

You are NOT retail... Don't think in those terms. One of the most important things a business plan can yield you is a price list that supports your business.

Best of luck... congrat's on even looking at it... 90% don't...


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

KAP said:


> This is one of the drivers of a business plan. Part of your business plan is determining a cost/pricing structure.
> 
> If you go through the process of assessing your costs and developing a price list based on these costs, what happens when you go a week without a job? Your costs do NOT disappear, which means you now need to make up that amount by being more productive, charging more, or end up making less...
> 
> ...


I really do know my costs. I know that not everyone is my customer. However, my costs are extremly low. So I actually can compete with "most" of the low ballers. If I choose to. The difference is in the scope of work and if I want to work for wages.

I won't work for wages. I can work for less than many thoghj because of my low overhead. I choose not to because my competition has to charge more. My opinion is why should I charge less just because I have less overhead....

Anyway it comes back to the plan I don't have and how do I get one.....:laughing:


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

The best thing I got out of writing my business plan was that it got me to really research the competition in my area and all of the marketing that was available. Even if you dont end up writing out your plan on paper I would suggest still doing all of the research involved in it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> I really do know my costs. I know that not everyone is my customer. However, my costs are extremly low. So I actually can compete with "most" of the low ballers. If I choose to. The difference is in the scope of work and if I want to work for wages.
> 
> I won't work for wages. I can work for less than many thoghj because of my low overhead. I choose not to because my competition has to charge more. My opinion is why should I charge less just because I have less overhead....
> 
> Anyway it comes back to the plan I don't have and how do I get one.....:laughing:


Your wages are a part of your costs... a major part actually...

As far as getting a business plan is concerned... Google it, or contact your local S.C.O.R.E. chapter...


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> I really do know my costs. I know that not everyone is my customer. However, my costs are extremly low. So I actually can compete with "most" of the low ballers. If I choose to. The difference is in the scope of work and if I want to work for wages.
> 
> I won't work for wages. I can work for less than many thoghj because of my low overhead. I choose not to because my competition has to charge more. My opinion is why should I charge less just because I have less overhead....
> 
> Anyway it comes back to the plan I don't have and how do I get one.....:laughing:


The ones I considered my main competition, I received a few quotes from by having them meet with family members (evil I know but hey, they were free and try didn't pre-qualify well). At that point I didn't know everything about my costs, I just knew if they could charge that much, why couldn't I?

Since then, I've found my price point and what works for me.

There is a kid I know who started a painting company this year. The other day we were talking and he was asking me how I did it my first year because I guess he under cut everyone to get work. He didn't think like you. He thought because he has basically zero overhead, he can work for wages.

Now, he can't raise his prices on referrals because try expect him to be cheap AND he has to get another job.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I just got home and I'm dead tired. I'd like to share a few things I did initially that made a big difference in my business and I'll write that sometime tomorrow. It's been a long day. 

Just keep in mind that you only need to establish a few things to make it work. We could pretend this is a Harvard classroom and use a bunch of fancy terms and talk about a big complex business plan but that's not reality. Remember, we are contractors and we got in this business because it's fun. We can make just as much as a Harvard man without all the BS work.

What I did wasn't a business plan really it was more of just a plan. I'm not sure what to call it. What I do know is it worked and I turned a profit in the first year.

You see, don't treat this like a giant exercise in crossing all your T's and dotting all your I's because you can't, it's impossible. You just need to do the few things that matter. It's kind of like the game of chess, you don't need to be a pro to beat 80% of the players in fact if you occupy the center 4 squares of the board with your players you can dominant a chess game quite handily and a business plan is the same thing. Screew the board, let's just focus on the middle four squares of business and learn the rest of the game as we go along. 

My plan was just a simple grade school notebook I stole from my kids. I just needed to occupy the middle four squares so that's all I wrote in it. The notebook, which I still have and use, is comprised of what I personally feel are the middle four squares of winning the game called contracting.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Life is too fluid for me. I have personal and business goals that I have set, but no business plan. Over the three plus years I have been at this venture, I have changed direction a few times. It's like determining a college major, landing on a business degree but you end up teaching junior high Social Studies.


That's the most common excuse people give for not writing one, "Well you don't know what's going to happen, everything can change". Nonetheless, it still helps you gain focus and put your strategies together. Sure your business can change direction, but your business plan can change too. It's no excuse for not writing one. 

To the original poster, read a few books on the subject. Plan for Profitability by Lee Hargrave is good, if you send him your business plan he will write back and comment on it. But read a couple different books and pick a layout that you think will be the most useful to you. No reason to go more than three years for a construction company.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Part 1

ESTABLISH WHAT YOU WANT YOUR BUSINESS TO BE

This was my first entry. No rules. No guidelines. I could be whatever I wanted to be, all I had to do was simply write it down and stick to it. Sticking to something builds consistency. It keeps you focused. 

What you want might not be what I want but that doesn't matter, what matters is you figure it out. So for me at least, I just wanted it simple. One guy with no employees can carve out a hell of a nice living. It's simple and it's doable. 

So I started writing.

"I'm will be a one man plumbing company and I will continually focus on building a personal brand and maximize efficiency never giving thought to growth other that what I can personally do by myself"

That's that. Sounds simple and useless but man is that powerful because I just eliminated worrying about everything not associated with a "one" man operation. I now became focused. For the rest of my life I'll be a simple and small, but effective, plumbing shop. My goal is to see take it to the limit but with only myself as the ship - captain - crew.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Part 2

COMPANY COLOR, LOGO, LOOK, FEEL ETC

Here I kept it simple. I took a look at my competition and chose colors nobody was using. I did this because I didn't want to blend in, instead I wanted to occupy look that nobody was using. It didn't matter to me what color all I knew is that I needed use what others didn't. Nobody was using red, black and white. So that's what I did, it's not personal for me and I don't have favorite colors. It's about business only so that's my approach.

Logo

I kept it simple. I wanted it clean, readable memorable and dead simple. I wanted the length of the logo to be 3x's the height because that way it fits well on hats, shirts, trucks, etc etc. It doesn't have to be but since I'm starting from scratch I might as well use common sense. I named my business after the town I lived in. It seemed to make sense with search engines so I rolled with it. My 10 year old made my logo in a few minutes and it looked cool so stretched it to fit and that was that. I wasn't going to spend all day on it because that's not where the money is.

So things started taking shape and I kept writing in my notebook.

"Everything is going to be red, black and white including my shirts. I'm going to wear this color 7 days a week including at church. People will associate me with this set of colors and I'll be sure to make it memorable"


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Part 3

POSITION

Once again I kept things simple. At this point my notebook was a few pages long and I was having fun writing. My brain was thinking faster than I could write but I could see where this was going already. My new company was taking shape and on paper and i could take this anywhere I wanted. It's quite a feeling. Being creative is fun but positioning in the marketplace is a little different. Sure, this is often called the 'innovation' part of business but that wasn't my approach. The innovation in my business was going to be in the efficiency side of the equation but not the market position. For that I was just gonna take a look at my competition and see what gap I can fill.

I took a look around and determined I had ONE company that had a decent focus on service and they have 8 employees. I had 5 companies that focused on remodeling with a little service work periodically, most were between 3-5 employees in size. I also had 3 companies that that did commercial type work and didn't mess with residential.

Those were the main competitors and I still had a dozen or so outside companies but I didn't feel they mattered much.

So I had to make a decision, I had to define my market position. I didn't spend more than 5 minutes on this but I wrote multiple pages ABOUT IT. 

I've done darn near everything in plumbing. I've done service work, new construction, dairy parlors, heavy industrial and commercial. Ive worked by myself and I've ran crews 30+ in size plumbing large hospitals.

Well, first off I already determined I'm gonna be a one man shop so that leaves residential only. Done! That's settled.

I picked service work. I enjoyed doing this type of work and I found a gap within my competition. Nowhere in my area was a one man shop who totally focused on service. I felt the community would accept that in fact I felt they wanted that bad. I wasn't about to compete in areas where I'm a direct competitor that's just foolish. Instead, I found myself positioned well, I found myself in a position where others did not occupy this spot. 

So where does this leave me now?

"I'm a one man service and repair shop named after the home town and my colors are red, black and white." Nobody else has any of these things. 

So that's that


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Part 4

FINANCIAL 

I made the decision I was never going into debt. Never!

This part of the plan was simple. In my notebook it was less than 1 page in length, that's the beauty of no debt. I wasn't going to put myself or my family through any stress dealing with debt so I decided never to have it.

This posed to be somewhat of a problem but I solved it, it just took some time.

........to be continued


----------



## Masonry G (Oct 16, 2012)

A business plan is a must, but myself, I have not followed it. Maybe I should go back to elementary to see what my business plan is...


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Part 5

INVENTORY

This part was pretty simple as well. I had a previous company in a different town before I moved so I already had a truck with inventory. The problem was that in my previous endeavor I covered too many bases so my truck wasn't set-up the way it should be for 100% service. In my new business with my new position in the marketplace I decided the real innovation that will separate my from the pack and give me a great competitive advantage was inventory. 

So I gutted my truck. I build shelves, bins and spaces 100% focused around service. It was a bit scary because that meant selling drain cleaning equipment and eliminating any inventory that didn't have to do with service. I was committed to the plan though, that's what I wrote down and that what I stuck to. I knew that as long as I marketed well I could stick to service and never turn back.

I started writing in the notebook some notes about how everything was going to flow in and out of my truck and I even drew some preliminary sketches in the notebook.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Part 6

BUSINESS SYSTEMS

I've made a lot of mistakes in business and one thing I learned was that many successful companies had a common trait "systems".

Much of this I learned from my Dad who was a brilliant business man. In his field of manufacturing systems were everything, if they couldn't be consistent they would fail. I used a similar approach.

I knew that in order to really do well I needed to build a series of systems in every possible area of my business. I started randomly writing in my notebook......

Pricing systems
Marketing systems
Ordering parts systems
Inventory systems
Billing systems
The list goes on......

I felt proper systems would give me leverage, the leverage of time. Earlier I made the commitment to be a one man shop and the only way to make sure I didn't kill myself wasting time was to develop these systems into an efficient ecosystem everything in my little company revolved around. It needed to be simple and easy to understand. It needed to make sense both financially (no debt) and mechanically (efficient).

So in my notebook I scratched out some simple flow charts. I scratched out a diagram of the entire chain of each sub system.

I built a mini-system around handling an invoice for example. It was guess work so I figured I would try the "no billing" approach. I wrote in my notebook step by step instructions on how I was going to do this so when it came down to actually getting paid I had a predictable and profitable way of getting paid. 

Inventory was the same thing. I began writing notes in the notebook on handling inventory and designed a preliminary system of doing it. From start to finish I sketched out a flow chart, I studied it, thought about it, brainstormed and finally ended up with an initial system that I still use today. Again, I was committed to being a one man shop because that was the plan, that was the goal. And I needed a system that made that happen.

Systems are everything.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Part 7

PRICE BOOK

This was big for me. 

In step 6 I made some good notes in the notebook about building a pricing system but here is where I wrote about the formula for pricing and how the nuts and bolts of pricing made sense.

I like simple and I like systems because that's the surest way to success. In my last endeavour I didn't feel I did a stellar job with this so I took a different approach. Gone are the days of figuring out and worring about costs, I needed something lean and mean. I needed a system that simple.

I figured my entire business needed to focus around 4 service calls per day 5 days a week. That's it. Success or failure depended on 4 calls per day. If I was doing marketing I needed to close for calls per day. When stocking inventory I need to account for 4 calls per day....... etc etc.

So everything was divisible by 4. 

I started with costs. 

To be continued


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

PRICE BOOK .......... continued 

So 4 was my magic number. I was going to depend on my marketing system to supply me with 4 calls per day so I didn't want to worry about HOW quite yet, I just wanted to do some math here.

Examples

If insurance costs me $200 a month and my business model is based on Monday-Friday doing 4 calls per day I can divide by 80.

So @ $200 that gives me a cost per call of $2.50

Tires for my truck every year is $1200 so that's $1.25 per call

I figured I like a brand new truck so that what I accounted for. If that costs me $1,200 a month to drive a new truck that's fine, it comes out to $15 per call. Let your customers buy the truck.

Anyhow, I just kept figuring costs out and came up with a number. Everything is based on 4 calls per day. Sometimes I do one call and other times I do 8 but 4 was my system and I stuck to it knowing that marketing could deliver the requirements.

But I'm still not done.

I figured out that for each call the customer should get 30 minutes of work for the trip charge. I penciled that in my notebook.

After 30 minutes are up the clock starts ticking at $X amount per hour. 

It's a pretty simple system that repeatable and predictable. I wasn't worried about accuracy because I knew I could fine tune this at the end of the year, I just had to make sure I didn't screw myself by underestimating my costs. It worked well for me and still does.

But like I said I was done yet, my entire business model is based around efficiency so pricing out materials needed to follow suit. I wrote in my notebook what a pricing book wouldI look like and how it would be constructed. 

I built my price book. 

When I go on a call it's a real simple affair. Trip charge + time + material from book.

That's all I have to say about that. But hey, none of this matters if you can't sell it and that's the last part of my plan. Marketing.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Speaking of which... :whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

By this time my "plan" was coming together. The notebook was really getting full of ink, it was random at times and even unreadable because brainstorming is like that; brainstorming is a process of elimination. But I still had something to go on and I knew this notebook was just an initial plan that I was going to fine tune later on in fact it has since been rewritten several times each time getting closer and closer to the goal.

But originally the scribbled mess was pretty solid. Below is what I had so far.

"I am a one man shop focused on service work in a defined radius from my home base. Within my ecosystem I have systems for everything all focused on efficiently delivering value to customers. My business will be simple and effective. It will set the new standard in service filling a gap in the marketplace left wide open by the competition. My ideal customer is one who recognizes they don't want a large company who sends out a service tech, my customer wants the owner to show up because he places value on relationships and is willing to pay for that. My company will be recognized in the marketplace by a set of colors unique to the area and a logo that's easily remembered. My customers want someone competent and confident and systems afford me the opportunity to promote my experiences. Pricing is simple, reliable, predictable and fair. Thanks to a systems based approach my business is lean and mistakes are caught easily within each sub-system. My business is one of multiple components all working together to deliver value unique to my model."

Things were getting fun at this point. I would literally take my notebook everywhere with me. I'd meet business friends for coffee and bring my notebook. I'd bounce ideas off them and take notes. I even brought it with me to the bathroom and to the park when I took my kids to play with friends. Everything around me triggered ideas and thoughts and I wrote them all down 3/4 of which I would later abandoned but that's how businesses are built. It's trial and error but the entire time a business owner keeps pushing the barriers further and further away. It's a process of elimination and it's a process getting to know yourself and what you want from it. What seems random is really not, it's only random until the chaos clears and eventually the business model is exposed. 

I'm headed up north to figure out a hunting spot. I'll try and finish my plan sometime this weekend.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

J F said:


> Speaking of which... :whistling


I see you tried calling. Sorry I couldn't take the call, I'm headed out for a service job and need to pack for the trip up north. We'll catch up later.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm very hurt. :laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

J F said:


> I'm very hurt. :laughing:


Come on now, lol. I'm gonna make my wife drive I'll try and call you on the way to the cabin.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

That first one got bastardized with photobucket, this should be print-ready Jeremy. :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

J F said:


> That first one got bastardized with photobucket, this should be print-ready Jeremy. :whistling


:laughing:


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

J F said:


> That first one got bastardized with photobucket, this should be print-ready Jeremy. :whistling


You never made me one :sad:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

J F said:


> That first one got bastardized with photobucket, this should be print-ready Jeremy. :whistling


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

You're killin me.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I needed something to do while drinking my coffee this a.m., and one thing led to another...:laughing:


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

I think writing a business plan is important, and in it try to include your short term (1-2 year) and longer term (3-5 year) goals.


----------



## seanreit (Oct 8, 2012)

This post might overburden my server, but this may be of interest:

http://www.gcvirtual.com/ctalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

J F said:


> I needed something to do while drinking my coffee this a.m., and one thing led to another...:laughing:


Imagine what life would be like if we had to work eh? :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

What is this "work" you speak of? :blink:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

J F said:


> That first one got bastardized with photobucket, this should be print-ready Jeremy. :whistling


I just got home and this is the first thing I see. I'm glad you decided to sub for me. I'll be sending you on the nude house cleaning jobs.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Sub it to a hot chick and youd be rich.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Until the divorce settlement.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Sub it to a hot chick and youd be rich.


Wonder if that's legal? :jester:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I doubt it, but put her in a bikini and I'm sure it would be.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

They have similar services in my state. I think it comes down to having the right licenses..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

The wheels are spinning now.....

Diversity....


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Topless maid service. Now that would be easy to market.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Not as easy as you think. Very specialized market. Sounds like a great idea but most people who could afford it are married


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Topless maid service. Now that would be easy to market.


Probably no....:no:

the little lady is usually in charge of cleaning (for the most part :laughing the guy will be at work making the bread while the woman hires cleaning help. :whistling Good luck. Maybe Jay was on to something.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

He actually is on to something. That flyer is really similar to what I was thinking. (minus the nude house cleaning and plumbing) Oh and no free stuff.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The free stuff is necessary. It is all part of the call to action. You need that.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The free stuff is necessary. It is all part of the call to action. You need that.


Ok. Free estimate.:thumbsup: Discounts according to the amount of labor.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Ok. Free estimate.:thumbsup: Discounts according to the amount of labor.


I offered free mulch job with every whole house siding install a few years back. It worked sold 3 in one month. Also reduced the amount of fine cleaning. It is a built into the cost but people including me love "free" stuff.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I offered free mulch job with every whole house siding install a few years back. It worked sold 3 in one month. Also reduced the amount of fine cleaning. It is a built into the cost but people including me love "free" stuff.


Good Idea. The trouble I have is converting that to my business. I do so many different things, at such a small cost per job, it's hard to figure out a gimmick like that.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont do flyers, but if I did Id say exterior window cleaning and mulch included with estimates. I dont believe free when I see it , and gives the impression you will be cheap, imo.


Then again, saying its included doesnt really spark any interest. Maybe yall are right.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

You don't have to do "free" anything. Plenty of contractors do.just fine without going the free route. Stick to your core competence and market it well. 

I've done the "free" routine and the "no-free" routine. "Free" costs more money, time and aggravation than it's worth.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> By this time my "plan" was coming together. The notebook was really getting full of ink, it was random at times and even unreadable because brainstorming is like that; brainstorming is a process of elimination. But I still had something to go on and I knew this notebook was just an initial plan that I was going to fine tune later on in fact it has since been rewritten several times each time getting closer and closer to the goal.
> 
> But originally the scribbled mess was pretty solid. Below is what I had so far.
> 
> ...


 How was the hunting? Our businesses are very similar (except for the notebook). Did you finish your plan?


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Topless maid service. Now that would be easy to market.


There was company in the 80's doing this I would Dallas. The weird part was they were topless even if no one was there, just in case they showed up while they were there. BTW I don't think it lasted very long, the company I mean.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> How was the hunting? Our businesses are very similar (except for the notebook). Did you finish your plan?


Good. The deer cams are showing 4 bucks all 10 points and over with large spreads. It should be a great year but I'm really gonna miss my Dad. It's just not the same I guess.

As far as the "plan" is concerned all I'm doing is typing the highlights of my current plan with some brief explanation etc. 

I'm watching a movie with my wife so I'm not feeling like typing it out right now but I will.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> I'm watching a movie with my wife so I'm not feeling like typing it out right now but I will.


Dude, prioritize man. Are you really more concerned with the needs of one over the needs of many?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

What the hell kind of special occasion are you wearin' overalls for Mike, the county fair pig judging contest? :laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

J F said:


> What the hell kind of special occasion are you wearin' overalls for Mike, the county fair pig judging contest? :laughing:


Like when I take my wife to McDonald's for ice cream. Lol


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm watching the debates in my white trash T shirt now.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

100% pure white trash!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a guess but I think if you spent $10 on some new threads you would increase you likelyhood of getting the misses impositioned. Nothing says do me like overalls hanging over the white trash tshirt. :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

You could always try the one strap thing. Worked for a few guys back in '92 from what i remember


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Funny thing is Some of the wealthiest guys I know wear overalls. Seen them with 30k in cash in a paper sack. My experience women love cash..:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

dom-as, wasn't that in prison, though? :whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Just a guess but I think if you spent $10 on some new threads you would increase you likelyhood of getting the misses impositioned. Nothing says do me like overalls hanging over the white trash tshirt. :laughing:


Yeah I don't know. My wife started wearing sweatpants and a weird night top with snowflakes on it lately. It's pissing me off, she starting to turn into Florence Henderson.

It's bullchit. I'm putting my two weeks in when she gets home from Aldi.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

summithomeinc said:


> Funny thing is Some of the wealthiest guys I know wear overalls. Seen them with 30k in cash in a paper sack. My experience women love cash..:thumbsup:


The must be workin' a "cash crop". :whistling


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

J F said:


> The must be workin' a "cash crop". :whistling


Yeah, Corn, Milo, Tobacco, Soybeans....


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

J F said:


> The must be workin' a "cash crop". :whistling


Good one. Lol


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Yeah I don't know. My wife started wearing sweatpants and a weird night top with snowflakes on it lately. It's pissing me off, she starting to turn into Florence Henderson.
> 
> It's bullchit. I'm putting my two weeks in when she gets home from Aldi.


Uh oh, when they start wearing the shirts with "motifs" on them, they're becoming straight up moms. That's a bad place to get to. Once they have holiday outfits, there's no turning back, it's granny panties and mom jeans all the way


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> Uh oh, when they start wearing the shirts with "motifs" on them, they're becoming straight up moms. That's a bad place to get to. Once they have holiday outfits, there's no turning back, it's granny panties and mom jeans all the way


Gee, thanks for the boost in confidence and taking away any shred of hope I have. Lol


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Uh oh, when they start wearing the shirts with "motifs" on them, they're becoming straight up moms. That's a bad place to get to. Once they have holiday outfits, there's no turning back, it's granny panties and mom jeans all the way


 Oh, no. She just started wearing track pants and T shirts.  This IS bullchit. Shes only 29. Only one kid, almost three. 

One thing I have noticed the last two years (9 years married) :

1) Her bed time is like EIGHT THIRTY!!! Nine thirty tops. Wtf is that? If it approaches 9 , no business for sure. :no:

2) Less cool bathing suits. 

3) Way more frugal :no: 

5) The honey do list I used to joke about is now real, and long. :blink: And she wants that chit done. 

New development : wears the track pants and T shirt to bed.  All the cool night gowns and (whatnot) have disappeared. :blink:

Atleast she still is in good shape, I cant say that. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My wife dresses up every day and wears sexy thongs only. My girl is still smokin hot.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Oh, no. She just started wearing track pants and T shirts.  This IS bullchit. Shes only 29. Only one kid, almost three.
> 
> :


29 yo wife? I allways figured you for 50's:laughing::laughing: How far off am I?:jester:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mines is 27 now.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

After 3 kids, you want them wearing those forever lazy's.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I got a 25er. Time to trade in soon!


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> John I am not sure how you could disagree with that. When your busy you have no time to wear a belt. You make your money when your busy. You are busy because instead of wearing a belt you are selling jobs, following leeds, organizing projects, managing expectations, and making the schedule, all things which would be impossible if you were stocking 2x4s.


I agree with you Matt. *When you are busy.* If you are not that busy then it doesn't make sense to throw away money.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My point is that someone has to break the ice. Stop sweeoing floors and start networking. Its tough when the milk money pays the bills at first but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> I agree with you Matt. When you are busy. If you are not that busy then it doesn't make sense to throw away money.


I think his point is that you can't be busy if your doing the physical work. Sure, you may have a few things going on but not enough to hire anyone. Once again, it's because you are too busy on the job site to work.

I have three appointments during the day tomorrow while the guys are on a job. Yes, I could be on the job and it would save $200 I labor a day but the potential of landing more contracts outweighs the $200 cost.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Your right bamm. Also my point extends to even if you didnt have three apts tomorrow it would be better to network and market than work because the potential income is still greater than labor savings.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> My point is that someone has to break the ice. Stop sweeoing floors and start networking. Its tough when the milk money pays the bills at first but you have to start somewhere.





BamBamm5144 said:


> I think his point is that you can't be busy if your doing the physical work. Sure, you may have a few things going on but not enough to hire anyone. Once again, it's because you are too busy on the job site to work.
> 
> I have three appointments during the day tomorrow while the guys are on a job. Yes, I could be on the job and it would save $200 I labor a day but the potential of landing more contracts outweighs the $200 cost.


So my question would be, Both of you started with employees? You were never a "One man opereration?"
If I had started with employees I would have never made it this far.

Get the work through a solid plan for marketing, Then hire help.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh, I definitely make more money when Im too busy to do the work . But I did exactly what Jeremy said to hang my belt up. I worked 7-530 then networked. Signed some good jobs hired accordingly.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

What about using subs? I use subs for pretty much everything and I do light framing, or hang towel bars etc...usually while I am there wrapping it up or checking in on progress. 


Now I may be the luckiest GC in the world but I have minimal trouble with my subs, most have been with me for years and I pay them when they show up to start the job and they appreciate the fact they dont have to wait to be paid. 

I always refer to my subs as my team and the client is our partner on the team. I try to show them a different approach as most guys here use 8.00 an hour guys to do remodeling. All my guys are the license holder and all speak english(goes to Kap talking about pre emptive approach on solving concerns before they arise) and are experts in their field as that is all they do their trade day in and day out.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

That's really the result of the paradox that exists with owner/operators. It's a tough thing. October was a record month for.me again but I did zero marketing and zero relationship building and zero networking. It's gonna cost me in big time in January, pretty much guaranteed. When I'm busy I lose awareness because it's tough to multi-task both physical and mental work. 

I struggle with this all the time.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I think his point is that you can't be busy if your doing the physical work. Sure, you may have a few things going on but not enough to hire anyone. Once again, it's because you are too busy on the job site to work.
> 
> I have three appointments during the day tomorrow while the guys are on a job. Yes, I could be on the job and it would save $200 I labor a day but the potential of landing more contracts outweighs the $200 cost.



Busy is relative. A buddy does trim and showers, works alone. He does 10% of my annual sales and only does one job at a time. Its his model, he likes too work alone. IMO he is more successful at his model than I am at mine.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> That's really the result of the paradox that exists with owner/operators. It's a tough thing. October was a record month for.me again but I did zero marketing and zero relationship building and zero networking. It's gonna cost me in big time in January, pretty much guaranteed. When I'm busy I lose awareness because it's tough to multi-task both physical and mental work.
> 
> I struggle with this all the time.


Yep, been busy as hell for almost two years, but havent networked in 4-5 months. Now im looking down the barrel of finishing my remaining additions and remodel by decemeber. No signed projects behind that.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> That's really the result of the paradox that exists with owner/operators. It's a tough thing. October was a record month for.me again but I did zero marketing and zero relationship building and zero networking. It's gonna cost me in big time in January, pretty much guaranteed. When I'm busy I lose awareness because it's tough to multi-task both physical and mental work.
> 
> I struggle with this all the time.


I agree. In a sense this has happened to me. I have had enough work to be comfortable so I let my Advertising and drive to find new customers slide.

Now I am at a point where my business is evolving and I will be concentrating on finding more new customers. I am also trying to do it debt free. I have recently paid off all my debt other than my two new bikes. So I intend to do this with the cash I have. That means do the work myself and do the rest "after hours"
This may not work for alot of businesses but I think it will work for me. It may be slower but it will work.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> So my question would be, Both of you started with employees? You were never a "One man opereration?"
> If I had started with employees I would have never made it this far.
> 
> Get the work through a solid plan for marketing, Then hire help.


Matts a GC, Bam a roofer. You dont generally do those jobs alone.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I started with guys right away. No way could I handle roofing jobs by myself. There were 3 of us in 2010. Didn't make a dollar so I focused on selling and not working on the job site for 2011 and my sales tripled. Had to hire more guys and since have gone down to four but still have nearly the same amount of sales.

Busy is relative, you're right. It depends where you want to be. If you want to be hands on, fewer employees and less marketing. Vice Versa for the other way.

I do know where I want to be and grow to. In order for me to get to that place, I need to hire, train and put systems in place.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Yep, been busy as hell for almost two years, but havent networked in 4-5 months. Now im looking down the barrel of finishing my remaining additions and remodel by decemeber. No signed projects behind that.


Yeah, that's the paradox alright. This winter looks rather sparse for me except for service work.....which can be slow in December for sure.

I network in a very unusual way and it requires a great deal of personal time, geez, I haven't done any of it lately. Sometimes I wish I had an employee but I'm pretty sure he would drive me nuts. Lol


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I started with a helper from day one yes. 


Mike, being the marketing whiz I believe you to be you have no business turning a wrench in my opinion. You have the head to build the next roto router. Just do it..


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Matts a GC, Bam a roofer. You dont generally do those jobs alone.


Exactly my point. I'm not a GC or a roofer. It's just me since my wifes accident. I get help the few times I need it. Simply 2 different ways of doing business. 

This is why I like Mike explaining his "plan" It really is ok to be one guy working. His business and mine are really similar. Being a service type business is way different than being a GC.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> I agree. In a sense this has happened to me. I have had enough work to be comfortable so I let my Advertising and drive to find new customers slide.
> 
> Now I am at a point where my business is evolving and I will be concentrating on finding more new customers. I am also trying to do it debt free. I have recently paid off all my debt other than my two new bikes. So I intend to do this with the cash I have. That means do the work myself and do the rest "after hours"
> This may not work for alot of businesses but I think it will work for me. It may be slower but it will work.


Good job staying debt free! Don't ever give up on that theory. Nothing feels better than being slow with work and it doesn't matter financially. It's a great feeling.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

So you dont want to be a gc? I am so confused. Im logging out before I hit 9k tonight and get banned..


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

What it really comes down to is if you can put systems in place that while you are on a job site that you can still get calls.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I started with a helper from day one yes.
> 
> 
> Mike, being the marketing whiz I believe you to be you have no business turning a wrench in my opinion. You have the head to build the next roto router. Just do it..


From his posts he doesnt want that.

The handyman I mentioned earlier has a masters in economics from UT, taught high school for a few years, was a GM of a large grocery store before he was 30. 

He wants to work alone.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Market and network your ass of Jeremy. Market remodeling. It will work. Read the Little Black Book of Connections by Jeffery Gittomer. Because of that I joined three boards and am taking over as President of my HBA next month. Its a lot of work but it will make a lot of difference.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> So you dont want to be a gc? I am so confused. Im logging out before I hit 9k tonight and get banned..


I had considered it. For me it would require shutting down my business to get the experience needed. Which is 2 years under a Lic. GC with responsibility for the completion of 2 projects. For now, it's just not happening. I make enough now to be fine. I will concentrate on the business I have and I will be a success with it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> So you dont want to be a gc? I am so confused. Im logging out before I hit 9k tonight and get banned..


Who am I kidding I dont have anything else to do. I sure as heck am not watching the mentalist..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Davinci used to have a pretty elaborate home maintenance plan. Have you seen or considered something like that?


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Davinci used to have a pretty elaborate home maintenance plan. Have you seen or considered something like that?


I have considered it. Just one of many "million dollar" ideas..lol

The hard part of "handyman" type work in Ga. is you have to be licensed to do plumbing, electrical, and HVAC.

Most customers think a "Handyman" should change a faucet or a ceiling fan no problem. I have the ability to do those things. I just won't because it's not worth the liability. (and it's breaking the law)

Still, I can bring in up to 600.00/day just working by myself. 400.00/day is enough for me. If I had to I can survive on 150.00/day. So I don't need employees. I just need to maximize my available time for the most profit making potential.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I started with a helper from day one yes.
> 
> Mike, being the marketing whiz I believe you to be you have no business turning a wrench in my opinion. You have the head to build the next roto router. Just do it..


Naaa, you have just as much of a head as I do. I really like what I do, it brings me great joy. Obviously being one guy and a truck will never bring me great wealth but it's enough to have a decent living.

I once read a book about the founder of "Maxim" magazine. His name was Felix (it's a good read) and he is one of the wealthiest men on earth. His book was about the sacrifices one has to make to get it. After reading the book I decided I'm not willing to sacrifice what it takes. When I was younger I thought that's what I wanted but not now. I look at my wife and kids and think "I have it made". 

In the meantime though look what we could do! I could grow and hire I suppose but every time I look at my business I keep finding issues I can solve or challenges I solve. Business is the most interesting topic for me, it absolutely consumes my thoughts. Not because of money but because it's so darn interesting. Humans have an amazing capacity, a capacity that is often stiffened. I have many friends that have businesses and some are failing. To me at least, it's more fun for me to help them out than it would be for me to anything else. 

This morning I met a carpenter in a parking lot. We just started talking and two hours later our cell phones are ringing - both of our wives were looking for us. Lol

Anyhow, the guy was bummed out because he was not doing well. He was busy but profit was non existent. Two hours later I literally had him jumping up and down ready to make changes in his business all because I made him question what he was doing and how he was doing. His eyes opened up to a new world all because I ran a few ideas past him. Maybe even gave him some hope.

But I'll tell ya, the fact that I helped someone feel good and could actually see it in his face is the greatest feeling for me. It's difficult being me, I have a non-stop flow of thoughts on business but so many people don't want to hear it or can't get past a an ego. Oh well, the few that do make me happy I guess.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

600 a day max?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> Naaa, you have just as much of a head as I do. I really like what I do, it brings me great joy. Obviously being one guy and a truck will never bring me great wealth but it's enough to have a decent living.
> 
> I once read a book about the founder of "Maxim" magazine. His name was Felix (it's a good read) and he is one of the wealthiest men on earth. His book was about the sacrifices one has to make to get it. After reading the book I decided I'm not willing to sacrifice what it takes. When I was younger I thought that's what I wanted but not now. I look at my wife and kids and think "I have it made".
> 
> ...


Great post. I am haunted by the same thoughts of constant business constantly. I also see my family as my success. You are a very interesting guy. 

Its funny what you say about helping that guy because I am forever trying to do the same thing. Its funny how sometimes the answers to others issues are so much clearer than the answers to your own quandaries..


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> 600 a day max?


That's 75.00/hr. It's enough. I have pretty low overhead. depending on the job I can do more. But really One guy can only do so much in a day.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> 600 a day max?


If he does $3000 a week 50 weeks a year thats $150,000, if his overhead and taxes are $60,000, he makes $90,000. Not bad for not having to deal with having crews.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Not judging at all just wasnt clear about 600 what. That seems like some diplomatic bs too me.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats whats cool about this business. So many different routes. I can market & network my azz off and MAYBE grow into a booming company, or I can do 4 good size projects a year, my;; brother and I both running a crew and working on site and make a good living. 

Decisions....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

In Ohio its fair game. Anyone can do almost anything. I wish we had more regulation.. Did I just say that.....

Ok I just slapped myself...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I want to do 4 good jobs a year and manage them from a beach with my family..


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

The more you grow your business the more it costs to run that business. Theoreticly your increased profits will cover the additional costs. I see alot of builders out of business because of that type of thinking. I started Jan.09. When there was no work to be found. I have survived and , in my opinion, improved my happiness and my families happiness. 

To me it's not how big a business I can build. It's how little work do I have to do to pay my bills and provide the things that make me and mine happy. I want the rest of my time to be spent enjoying my family and life.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Not judging at all just wasnt clear about 600 what. That seems like some diplomatic bs too me.


Diplomatic Bs?? Ive never been accused of being diplomatic.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Not judging at all just wasnt clear about 600 what. That seems like some diplomatic bs too me.


What's diplomatic BS?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Not you John. Jeesh you should know me better than that. The fact his state tells him how much he can make a day..


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Not you John. Jeesh you should know me better than that. The fact his state tells him how much he can make a day..


They don't say how much per day. They do say nothing over 2500.00 with certain exceptions.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Great post. I am haunted by the same thoughts of constant business constantly. I also see my family as my success. You are a very interesting guy.
> 
> Its funny what you say about helping that guy because I am forever trying to do the same thing. Its funny how sometimes the answers to others issues are so much clearer than the answers to your own quandaries..


Very true. It's called "awareness" or "being" and it's difficult to step outside ourselves and view our own life life we are watching a movie which obviously would give us great insight. But when it comes to others it's so clear what they need to do.

I was reading a post by a member on the forum the other day and I saw so much opportunity in what he does but his dam ego was destroying everything he set out to do. 

It's like being a handyman. People crap on those guys but the opportunity with that is beyond comprehension. In my head I know exactly to a dam T what I would do with that and how I would get it. 

I'm currently helping a landscaper with his business and I'm teaching him how I grow a network and build a client list. Just watching him get excited and discover things he never thought possible. He started with nothing and now he's getting calls all because I nudged him along to change his thought process. His perception did a 180. It's an incredible feeling to help people and watch a business grow. That would be a fun living.

Unfortunately though, very few follow though and out it into action.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> Google just recently took every review I had off. Screw em, I found a better way and I think I can bat 90%.
> 
> I'll let you know when I'm done working the bugs out but so far I'm batting 100% reviews. Lol


100% is good.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

r4r&r said:


> Amen! I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one that wanted that. If I could put in 6 hour days or 4 full days and provide for my families needs and some, not all, of their wants I'd be satisfied.


Truthfully my biggest "bill" is my business. Without it I could work a 18/hr job and pay my bills. But I would have to work everyday with no flexibility. I prefer self employment and the opportunities it will provide in the future.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> 100% is good.


Jury is still out though, I need to repeat it over and over. Not sure I can but I think I'm getting close.

We'll chat again I'm sure. Goodnight.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Jury is still out though, I need to repeat it over and over. Not sure I can but I think I'm getting close.
> 
> We'll chat again I'm sure. Goodnight.


I would be glad to try it. Since i don't even have a review strategy at all, how could it hurt?


----------

